# Anyone else have social anxiety & ANGER problems?



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just curious if this is common or not. I find myself just pissed off a lot. I have been like this for years. Small things will do it like dropping something. I give myself a headache like migraines or something. I am taking clorazepam (I dont know if I spelt it right) just started it two days ago. I wonder if it will help me with the anger or at least calm it down a bit. I have such a headache today :-( By the way, I wrote something on this medication I just started on but I cant seem to find it. Any suggestions anyone on how to find it? (I wrote it on this board some place) Thanks guys !


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

What makes you angry?


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have internalized anger issues, not on the outside though.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have anger problems i can go to completely clam to the incredible hulk in half a second


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> i have anger problems i can go to completely clam to the incredible hulk in half a second


So can my penis.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I'm also getting nervous out of nothing in the last week, but its the frustrations I've been having lately. But in my case anger is productive, it gives me the strength to go there and do something about it.


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

hmmmm. I really dont know what makes me feel angry. Its like I say, its small stuff like dropping a glass of something or just stupid things. I just dont understand. I give myself a friggin headache. I just dont understand myself. Its so frustrating :-( I dont want to be like this anymore!!!


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

I get angry when I seem unable to explain how I am feeling to someone.


----------



## jeepXJ3015 (Mar 14, 2011)

Chivor said:


> I get angry when I seem unable to explain how I am feeling to someone.


Ok my very first post, (what up y'all!) but this caught my attention...

I came across this forum from typing "nobody likes me" on Google, hopped on a few pages and landed here.....

But anyway...

I do also get angry when I seem unable to explain my thoughts, or when I do explain my thoughts, the person "doesn't get it."

For example, I live with 4 other close friends, all college students. 2 of them are my close buddies, and sometimes when I have thoughts that need to be addressed, either A. I choke, B. I'm excused with "its okay, man" or C. I get a lecture on something far from the original issue.

Also, I go to a different school than the others, and since their school is much larger and socially-friendly, It seems like people are quick to judge me because of that fact. I DO try to go places on my own and interact with others, but in most cases I get turned down, which is another root of my anger.

My opinion is that people who do not have Social Anxiety, simply DO NOT GET IT. They act like I can change my mood like a f***in switch or just act the way I do to put on a front and cause attention. If there is a debate or argument, I am automatically at fault because of my history..... Yes I can go from Adrian to the Hulk in 2.5 milliseconds upon seeing or hearing something that will piss me off, but I just WISH FOR A DAMN DAY that they would sit down, shut up, let me talk, recognize my flash points, and NOT leave me to recover from this on my own....

Now I feel better


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

whiterabbit, I really thought I was the only 1 ! I use soooo many curse words in one day its not even f***N funny !


----------



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

people tell me i seem angry a lot, but i just tell them it's because i get frustrated and annoyed with stupid **** people do. especially since i have to comment on everything and am already sarcastic/cynical, i think that just translates into anger. honestly i don't really get angry that much, just the cynicism shows itself

i also think part of the reason i'm so cynical is because i don't have friends to keep me company or to talk things over with.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I have unbelievable anger issues, but I think it's more genetic than anything else. My father was a rager and I picked up on it. When we go into Hulk mode there is no calming us down.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I have anger issues also, mine stem from my childhood where I was not allowed to express anger or any kind of moodiness. I had to be happy 24/7. :eyes
As a result I became afraid of being angry and that it was a negative and dangerous emotion. 
With therapy, I learned that it isn't. I had a lot to be angry about (which is why they suppressed it )and now for once in my life, I can show anger. 

YIPPPPPEEE!!!!!


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

Definitely. I have quite a temper. It depends on my mood how much it will take me to get really pissed off though. Some days some stupid little thing will trigger a huge rage attack and other days I am much more relaxed. But when I do get angry I get REALLY angry. I yell and shout a lot, and I can actually be quite violent. It's something I've struggled to control and deal with my whole life. I was even angry, violent child. I used to beat up my own friends. I've even pulled a knife on someone. 

Yeah, I usually try to avoid weapons for that reason now...


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Chivor said:


> I get angry when I seem unable to explain how I am feeling to someone.


^^^^^
Me too, Chivor


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

firoz786 said:


> Just curious if this is common or not. I find myself just pissed off a lot. I have been like this for years. Small things will do it like dropping something. I give myself a headache like migraines or something. I am taking clorazepam (I dont know if I spelt it right) just started it two days ago. I wonder if it will help me with the anger or at least calm it down a bit. I have such a headache today :-( By the way, I wrote something on this medication I just started on but I cant seem to find it. Any suggestions anyone on how to find it? (I wrote it on this board some place) Thanks guys !


I wish I could find medication I could take that would calm me down without making me drowsy like valium. And also help with my SA. And it would have to not make me gain weight......


----------



## DoubleEdged (Feb 14, 2011)

I am hot-tempered, and have been from young. But since I was a teen, I started thinking I had anger management issues. Once I got worked up, I would rage and yell and shout until I vented my anger. Send threatening texts that I will regret. Throw chairs. Things like that. I think it's because of all the pent-up emotions that I can't express, and it's all coming out at once, because Anger is the most basic and easiest to show.

As for the negative self-talk, that's more of a Social Anxiety thing than an anger thing. I do that a lot too. With many creative, made-up swear words too.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can get quite angry at times..which always surprises people becuase Im so quiet

I think my anger is mostly linked to PMS though..If im really annoyed I will throw things..Once at home I tipped a table over..it had food, drinks and cutlery on it..not my proudest moment..


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

catherine cavatica said:


> i wish i could find medication i could take that would calm me down without making me drowsy like valium. And also help with my sa. And it would have to not make me gain weight......


ya me too !


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used to get cranky & irritable a lot more. It's gotten a lot better since i started telling myself that it was just about me and not the situation and to just calm down. Making myself smile more even when i'm not happy has also helped.


----------



## jereia2456 (Nov 18, 2010)

YEAH!!! This happens to me alot! I get around people my own age, i shut like a clam. No words seem to come out, then when its all said and done im ready to beat myself to a pulp for being so nervous!!!


----------



## Kozugisafaark (Feb 22, 2011)

*haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh (big sigh)*

**** I went out to night had a couple of beers,not too bad quite sensible.But for the lack of alcohol I was worse off.Rageing in my head over how easy my friends were mixing with everyone else.Had to leave.I don't think theres anything wrong with it(anger) if you can direct it into something purposfull.I say hang on to it and unleash it in something you can do on a regular basis,training for example.It dose however make you tired and even sick/rundown.I've learnt how to let it go but I think its been for the worse for me.Anger is better than dispare.It has a purpose.Use it to your advantage!I'm a son of a Self made High achieveing violent father from the bronks of where I'm from.**** I've got Post traumatic stress,Anger management,Depression,and social angsiety problems.Of all that **** anger is the only one with benifits,obviously only if you can direct it somewhere usefull,it still whears you out the longer you hold it.Its like poison,had stomach ulsers from that ****.Ahh just venting now have to laugh


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I had serious anger issues in the past, and they can emerge still but it's rare these days.

I have a lot of resentment, mostly at my natural limitations, past choices that now limit me, and so basically I get angry at my present reality. Theswe days this may get nasty once or twice per year, whereas it used to be at least once per month. I guess I've mellowed with age.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I have anger issues. I'll occasionally break things, but mostly I turn the anger against myself.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I have anger problems. I try not to get angry because once I do I can't control it. Driving is the worst for me. I pulled in a business driveway to turn around cause I missed my turn today. Well some guy pulls in right behind so I couldn't back out and he was stuck part way in the road cause he wouldn't drive around me. The guy just froze. So I started backing up to within an inch of his car (he was honking his horn the whole time like I can't see him lol). I am still manuvering my way trying to get around this moron and he gets out of his car. I LOST IT! Where I am from you don't ever block someone in and get out of your car unless you want to fight. He said something like I made him stuck in the road. So I told this dumb **** he better move his car because if I get out my car he will never have to worry about driving ever again. So he turns right back to his car and starts directing his friend that is still in the car to drive around me! Jackass! Then he is trying to be nice telling me I have a nice car. I put it in reverse and just stepped on it. The guy was still standing close to my car and I almost ran him over but at the time I was too angry to care. So yeah I have anger problems:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part of anxiety is the anger issue - the frustration and the impatience associated with the anxiety. The key is to lower your expectations - expect less and get more.


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, the lonelier I feel, the angrier I get. I have lost jobs because of it.


----------



## Noob (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't rage at myself, I rage at other people.


----------



## Phila23 (Feb 4, 2011)

I rage inside all the time. And I know that isn't good for me.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Im a very angry person, It shows when im behind the wheel.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep, although the anger is actually a symptom of the SA. I'm very laid back, naturally, and take almost everything in stride. But when I get REALLY anxious around people, I utterly despise them, and every little thing they do irritates me to no end, to the point where I just want to put a bullet in their head. Totally irrational, but I'm a slave to my emotions.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I have days where venturing out of my house results in me secretly hating everyone on sight. I don't even know why. I think I see them and I imagine their lives, and all the relationships they must have. For instance, I'll go out on my porch for a cigarette and watch people in my neighborhood getting in their cars in groups or children playing, and I'll become furious that I'm stuck getting into my car alone, or that I was always alone as a child. Just stupid stuff like that.
And then, I have some serious internalized road rage. I'm cursing out at everyone who gets in my way or inconveniences me in the slightest, but I'm not doing it in a way anyone would notice. Just talking to myself comme une folle.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smarties said:


> Im a very angry person, It shows when im behind the wheel.


This was how I was driving to work this morning. I laid in bed delaying getting up until I had no choice or I'd be late for work. I was speeding (going 75 in a 50 mph zone), cutting people off, slamming on the brakes, honking the horn at anybody who got in my way, and when I went to McDonald's drivethru for breakfast, I yelled my order at the person there.

I don't know why but sometimes I just wake up in a bad mood.


----------



## punkboy92 (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont rage at other people but there is DEFINITELY alot of rage in me!!! I just keep it inside and let it burn. I try to cope by blasting the worst kind of rap music in my ear to soothe pain, but I know this isnt good. Sometimes I feel I have inner demons!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've never been a particularly angry person before, but lately I've been getting SOOO angry at SA and pain and all that. Its cos I can't get my body to stop causing me pain, and so I get mega angry at it.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

luctus said:


> I have days where venturing out of my house results in me secretly hating everyone on sight. I don't even know why. I think I see them and I imagine their lives, and all the relationships they must have. For instance, I'll go out on my porch for a cigarette and watch people in my neighborhood getting in their cars in groups or children playing, and I'll become furious that I'm stuck getting into my car alone, or that I was always alone as a child. Just stupid stuff like that.


I'm like this too. It's that anger that comes from being jealous of how it's so seemingly easy for other people to attain all of the normal, expected stuff in life. Sometimes I get irrationally mad at couples for just being there.

My SA mostly stems from being insulted for many years & now when some stranger insults me sometimes I fly off the handle yelling at them (which embarrasses family if they are with me). They just can't grasp how this 1 person insulting me brings back all of the hundreds of people who have done that to me for years.

Then I have the kind of ridiculous rage that no one understands. Like I really want a special kind of soda or movie or whatever and then a store doesn't have it (even though it was advertised) or I psych myself up to go out to a sit down restaurant for a holiday & get really bad service. I try to tell my parents how it makes me angry because I feel like not only can I not have the things that everyone else has (career, love, friends, etc) but I also can't even have little pleasures. My father is always like "You can't get mad about everything" but even if I don't externalize it I often do.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

> I don't know if it's the same thing you're talking about but I do rage at myself over the smallest thing. I drop a glass on the floor and I lay into myself with "You stupid f***ing c***! Watch what you're doing, you dickhead. Can't even get yourself a drink of f***ing water without f***ing something up." And on and on until I've sufficiently abused myself. I have 15-20 of these mini-tirades a day. Even something as simple as dropping my key as I'm leaving the house will result in me calling myself a stupid c***.


Too bad we can't give ourselves the same understanding we give others. Some adults were very sensitive as children and, even if parents or other influential adults didn't say anything, we picked up on the disdain with which they met our imperfections. It made us very angry but we had nowhere to put it so we turned it back on ourselves and, at times, out into the world.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I get really mad when I can't find certain things around the house


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you on hormonal birth control? That made me really angry all the time. I'm fine now I'm off it.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## 3MRacing (Oct 21, 2013)

Jcq126 said:


> I have internalized anger issues, not on the outside though.


My anger issues are so bad that the fact that you put your own goddamn picture on here makes me want to stomp your ****ing guts out... :|


----------



## awkwardxteen (Oct 23, 2013)

I get really angry sometimes,but its mostly out of frustration that I'm the ONLY person in my school who has no friends. I always have to maintain a normal expression, so in school I never really express my anger.. tbh I think everyone would love it if I lost it and went absolutely mad in class or something


----------



## roxie2519 (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't had anger problems until after meeting my ex bf. It amazes me how people can change you...


----------

